# BROMELAIN- A LIFESAVER



## roe29 (Sep 27, 2002)

I had eyelift surgery for periphal vision and my doctor recommended taking vit C plus Bromelain 2 pills, 3x a day. It is a Potent Natural Enzyme and also contains cellulose, pineapple juice powder, stearic acid (vegetable source) and magnesium stearate (vegetable source) 500 mg - 2000GDU. Purchased it in health food store. company name NOW. It has been a godsend. Go every morning, just like the old days. No bloating no gas. He recommended this for a week before surgery and wk after, but I plan on taking it forever if it works. Took about 3 days before I noticed the difference, but was not sure what was helping. Anyone need help,,,,,TRY IT.......


----------



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi! I am glad you found something that works for you. Check your bottle for the brand, price, and store you found it at. Let us know.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

it's ok you said it's work but me when i tried food sweet with fruit sugar i have a lot of gas.but you is a supplement it maybe less sweet.Have you tried cereal sweet with fruit sugar before ?And did you have gas ?


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Thats great that you found something safe that works! I'm wondering though if its actually the magnesium in the suppliment that's doing the work, since there is definately a high amount. Bromelain is supposed to be really good helping digestiion though too.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i've tried to send you an e-mail.Why someone block that?anyidea?i just wanted to know if your again without symptoms.


----------

